

Ask HN: How long does it typically take to get to 10K signups - indyT

I recently released a product that had nearly 6K signups in one week. How long does it typically take to get to 10K signups for most startups? What is typical early-startup growth?
======
petervandijck
It varies a LOT. My benchmark is 10 users per day is a dead sideproject, 100
users per day is an evenings project with potential, 1000 users per day is
pretty damn good (for a free non-niche service). So you're doing pretty damn
good.

Now, signups are one thing. Are the users active? Are they using the product?

In case you're asking: with sustainable 1K new active users per day, you could
raise some money, yes. That's a million active users in 3 years without any
acceleration, not bad.

------
shahedkhan30
It varies for all sectors, do you mind telling us what your start-up is about?
It's like saying how come Facebook can get a ton of users in one night, and a
image hosting start-up doesn't get any.

